# Great Pambuan Arnis Clip!!!



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Found a great clip overview of Pambuan Arnis! The clip comes from Guro Shaun's YouTube channel.

The clip includes Pambuan Arnis' Espada Y Daga and counter for counter.

Enjoy!

[yt]hWtwqUJhAHA[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## hapkenkido (Aug 4, 2008)

nice clip thanks for sharing


----------



## stickarts (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool! Thanks!


----------

